# Pronúncia de bebês no português do Rio de Janeiro



## gvergara

Olá:

Em primeiro lugar gostaria de introduzir esta pergunta me desculpando por todas as imprecisões e toda a ignorância que possa demonstrar. A nossa professora de português tem-nos dito que em geral a pronúncia da gente do Rio de Janeiro é similar com a dos portugueses nalguns aspectos específicos, especialmente no que diz respeito à pronúncia da combinação_ st, _na qual o_ s_ é pronunciado /ʃ/ (como na combinação anglesa sh (_wa*sh*_)) Por outro lado, até onde eu sei, os portugueses pronunciam o _s_ final dos plurais do mesmo jeito (por exemplo _este*s* bebê*s*_=/'ɛʃtʃɪ*ʃ* be'be*ʃ*/) Minha pergunta é: os cariocas também compartilham desta segunda característica (_estes __bebê*s*_= /'ɛʃtʃɪ*ʃ* be'be*ʃ*/), apenas da primeira (_estes __bebê*s*_=/=/'ɛʃtʃɪ*s* be'be*s*/), ou isso depende da área? Desde já obrigado

Gonzalo


----------



## uchi.m

No Rio, bebês é [be'beɪʃ]


----------



## gvergara

Mmmmmmm eu estou acostumado com o mprimeiro traço fonológico, mas não com o segundo. É então incorreto falar _estes __bebê*s*_= /'ɛʃtʃɪ*s* be'be*s*/, ou então /'ɛʃtʃɪ*s* be'be*ɪ**s*/?


----------



## uchi.m

No Rio, seria _estes bebês_ ['eɪʃtʃɪʃ be'beɪʃ]. Espera o Ariel aparecer.


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado


----------



## Ariel Knightly

gvergara said:


> Assim, a palavra _estas _seria pronunciada por um português deste jeito: /'ɛʃtaʃ/


Acho que, nesse caso, aqui a pronúncia não seria muito diferente: ['ɛʃtɐʃ]. Ela seria mais provável, contudo, num contexto de escrita oralizada, já que na língua natural nós preferimos a forma sem _t_: _essas _['ɛsɐʃ]. 

O problema é que o _s_ de _estas _está numa sílaba átona, e a semivogal palatal aparece em sílabas *tônicas *em *final de palavra*. Por isso pronunciamos _mas _e _mais _da mesma forma, o que também acontece em muitas outras regiões do país. Um fenômeno interessante, inclusive, ocorre quando pessoas de origem humilde ascendem socialmente e descobrem a forma escrita da palavra _mas_, que não tem_ i_ na grafia oficial atual, e concluem que sua pronúncia "correta" deve ser diferente da de _mais_. O resultado disso costuma ser um bizarro ['məs], que tende a receber uma certa valoração negativa.

paz -['pajʃ] 
pasta - ['paʃtɐ]
cascas - ['kaʃkɐʃ]
mês - ['mejʃ]
mesmos - ['meʒmʊʃ]
nós - ['nɔjʃ]
apóstolo - [a'pɔʃtulʊ]
bebês - [be'bejʃ]


			
				gvergara said:
			
		

> Minha pergunta é: os cariocas também compartilham da segunda característica (bebê*s*=/be'be*ʃ*), apenas da primeira (bebê*s*=/be'be*s*), ou isso depende da área?


Na região metropolitana do Rio todos usam o mesmo _s_ pós-alveolar de Portugal. Mas em algumas cidades afastadas, você já encontra o _s_ alveolar do Sul, às vezes misturado com o pós-alveolar. Não tenho certeza, mas acho que em Campos, por exemplo, eles usam o _s_ alveolar apenas em final de palavra, como acontece em algumas regiões da Bahia. Já em Resende, o uso parece seguir o padrão de Minas, sempre com o _s_ alveolar - mas também não tenho certeza disso. Quanto à semivogal, creio que essas regiões sigam o mesmo padrão da região metropolitana.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> No Rio, seria _estes bebês_ ['eɪʃtʃɪʃ be'beɪʃ]. Espera o Ariel aparecer.


Essa não me parece uma pronúncia possível para _estes_. Soa mais como uma caricatura do dialeto carioca.


----------



## uchi.m

E como seria o certo? Poderia transcrever?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não acho que seja uma questão de certo e errado; só não se trata da forma como essa palavra seria normalmente pronunciada no dialeto carioca. A sílaba _es_-, ainda que tônica, não se encontra em final de palavra, que é onde ocorreria a inserção da semivogal. Um falante nativo do carioquês diria ['eʃtʃɪʃ], sem aquele /i/ que você transcreveu.


----------



## uchi.m

Se falarem rápido ou em velocidade normal de conversação, aí eu acho que não tem aquele /ɪ/ mesmo, mas se falarem devagar, aí eu acho que tem.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Sim, se pronunciarmos isso numa velocidade artificialmente lenta, acho que a inserção do /i/ seria comum. Isso porque, em vez de uma, nós teríamos foneticamente duas palavras: a palavra _es_- e a palavra -_tes_, que teriam que seguir os padrões fonotáticos de palavras independentes. O _s_ de _es_-, nesse caso, estaria em final de palavra.


----------



## Alentugano

Nas novelas, ouço muito _feishta_, para festa. É pronúncia normal do Rio, não é?


----------



## uchi.m

Sim, mas é porque a pessoa falou devagar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Pois é. Acho que teria que ser uma fala bem lenta mesmo. Eu estava aqui   justamente dando uma olhada numa entrevista do Danilo Gentili com a   Narcisa Tamborindeguy, que é carioca de Copacabana e que tem todo um   conhecido jeito entorpecidamente lento de falar. Se eu escutei direito,   ela disse ter conhecido a Vera Fischer "nas feeeeeestas... nos   lugaaaaaares", sem usar o /i/ em _festas_. Na entrevista com o   Jô, ela também contou como fazia alongamento num helicóptero que passava por   cima de uma "floreeeeeesta", como chegou na "feeeesta em Aaaaaangra" e o   que aconteceu na "feeeesta" de aniversário dela - tudo sem /i/.

Acho que em _após _e _apóstolo _essa questão fica mais  clara, já que a distância que [ɔ] tem de [ɪ] é mais nítida quando  comparada com a das vogais anteriores. Ainda que nós digamos ap[ɔjʃ] o tempo todo,  quando falamos de um ap[ɔʃ]tolo a história é outra. A pronúncia ap[ɔjʃ]tolo seria bizarra demais se dita numa velocidade natural.


----------



## mglenadel

Ariel, o que a Narcisa fala não se leva em consideração. Nem COMO ela fala.


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Nas novelas, ouço muito _feishta_, para festa. É pronúncia normal do Rio, não é?



O i de apoio dentro da palavra é um uso mais popular:  f_éixta, mêijmo_ , também _naiscer _em vez de _nascer_.
Por exemplo as pessoas ''nobres'' e ''cultas'' como Paula Toller não falam assim.

Já Felipe Dylon e os atores da Malhação sim (os mesmos que usam muito o _tu_:_ tu tá se achando, tu nem me falou_ em vez de _você_).


Vale ressaltar que o uso do i de apoio não tem nada a ver com o chiado,
Em Vitória, em Brasília, em Salvador todo mundo pronuncia _vocês _[vo'seis], _pus _[puis], _luz _[luis], _lilás _[li'lais], _pôs _[pois], _mas _[mais], _aliás _[ali'ais], _bebês _[be'beis] 
Se alguém pronunciasse _bebês _sem o i de opoio [be'bes] eu pensaria que essa pessoa é de Belo Horizonte ou do Sul do país. 



Ariel Knightly said:


> numa  entrevista do Danilo Gentili com a   Narcisa Tamborindeguy


Que que é Datena?


----------



## gvergara

Falando nisso... Quando é que se inserta esta semivogal (j) no português do Rio? Pergunto isso a vocês porque o meu dicionário sempre acrescenta esta semivogal de apoio antes de vogais nasais tônicas que se encontram ao final de uma palavra? Em outras palavras, como vocês pronuciaríam também. Como o sem "j"

também= /tɐ̃bẽ/ ou então /tɐ̃bẽj/ 

Por exemplo, qual seria a pronúncia estándard


----------



## uchi.m

gvergara said:


> Falando nisso... Quando é que se inserta esta semivogal (j) no português do Rio? Pergunto isso a vocês porque o meu dicionário sempre acrescenta esta semivogal de apoio antes de vogais nasais tônicas que se encontram ao final de uma palavra? Em outras palavras, como vocês pronuciaríam também. Como o sem "j"


Depende do lugar do Brasil. Nos Estados do Sul, São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro, é com o [j].


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mglenadel said:


> Ariel, o que a Narcisa fala não se leva em  consideração. Nem COMO ela fala.


Entendo   que o conteúdo do que ela diz seja irrelevante, já que o que nos  interessa é o  sotaque dela. Agora, por que não deveríamos levar em  consideração a  forma como ela diz o que diz? Não vejo razão para  simplesmente  desconsiderar a fala da Narcisa só por ela ser uma pessoa  um pouco...  excêntrica.


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> ... também _naiscer _em vez de _nascer_.


Isso   é outro fenômeno completamente diferente. Não se trata de um caso de   ditongação, e sim de um tipo de hipercorreção que ocorre por conta da   forma escrita da palavra, e não em função de um contexto fonológico. As   pessoas que dizem "naiscer" não dizem "aicebolar", por exemplo. Mas, de   fato, nesse caso não há dúvidas de que se trata de uma marca   característica de pessoas com baixa escolaridade. É, inclusive, uma   pronúncia bastante comum em Duque de Caxias, ou em "Caxia", como eles   dizem por lá.


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Por exemplo as pessoas ''nobres'' e  ''cultas'' como  Paula Toller não falam assim.


Não sei se é uma questão de erudição ou de classe social. Se vocês  procurarem pelo  duelo proibidão do MC Serginho com a Tati  Quebra-Barraco, verão já no  começo que ela não insere /i/ quando canta  "Não gosto de peru  pequeno!". E a Tati é de um meio social bastante diferente do da  Narcisa.


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Já Felipe Dylon e os atores da Malhação sim (os mesmos que usam muito o _tu_:_ tu tá se achando, tu nem me falou_ em vez de _você_).


Pode   ser. Talvez seja essa a explicação. Nunca gostei de Malhação nem nunca   fiz muito o tipo playboyzinho de praia. Talvez por isso não esteja   familiarizado com a inserção do /i/ em posição medial.

Bom, de qualquer forma, dei uma pesquisada na internet e encontrei o seguinte nesse artigo:


> Révah  (1958), em seu trabalho sobre “L’ évolution de la  prononciation au  Portugal et au Brésil du XVIe siècle à nos jours”,  afirma que esse  processo se limita à posição final acentuada e  constituiria um traço de  oposição entre o português brasileiro e o  português europeu. (...)
> Embora  a ditongação tenha também sido registrada em posição medial de  palavra,  essa ocorrência é rara e, em nossos dados, esteve restrita a  poucos  vocábulos, ...





gvergara said:


> Falando nisso... Quando é que se inserta esta semivogal (j)  no português do Rio? Pergunto isso a vocês porque o meu dicionário  sempre acrescenta esta semivogal de apoio antes de vogais nasais tônicas  que se encontram ao final de uma palavra? Em outras palavras, como  vocês pronuciaríam também. Como o sem "j"
> 
> também= /tɐ̃bẽ/ ou então /tɐ̃bẽj/
> 
> Por exemplo, qual seria a pronúncia estándard


Bom, como foi dito  acima, ela é inserida em posição final tônica diante de /S/. Além disso,  essa semivogal também é usada com as nasais finais, que normalmente são  ditongadas.

bom - [bõʊ̯̃]
bem - [bẽɪ̯̃]

E em sílabas não-finais, no caso da vogal /ẽ/, a ditongação parece só acontecer quando a nasal é seguida de uma sílaba com a vogal /e/ ou /i/.

entendo - [ĩⁿ'tẽⁿdʊ] 
entenda - [ĩⁿ'tẽⁿdɐ] 
entendi - [ĩⁿtẽɪ̯̃ⁿ'di] 
entender - [ĩⁿtẽɪ̯̃ⁿ'deː]
sentido - [sẽɪ̯̃ɲ'tʃidʊ] 
sentado - [sẽⁿ'tadʊ]

Já em São Paulo, que eu saiba, não existe essa restrição quanto à vogal da sílaba seguinte. Acho que lá eles dizem tanto [ĩⁿtẽɪ̯̃ⁿ'di] quanto [ĩⁿ'tẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʊ].

O caso da vogal /õ/, sinceramente, eu já não sei explicar. Preciso de mais tempo parar pensar sobre o assunto.


----------



## babyray

Acho esta discussão interessantíssima mas ainda tenho umas dúvias. A inserção do /i/ nas vogais nasais tônicas que se encontram ao final de uma palavra só acontece quando a pessoa fala devagar? Ou é uma caracteristica do carioquês mesmo? Pergunto isto porque vendo novelas escuto os atores que falam bastante rápido mas não deixam de acrescentar o /i/ nas palavras.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Está tudo explicado acima. O /i/ só é normalmente inserido em sílabas finais tônicas. Não acontece normalmente em sílabas não-finais; não acontece normalmente em sílabas átonas. No contexto de final de palavra acentuado, que é onde acontece a inserção, essa ditongação é muito comum e natural, seja no discurso lento, seja no discurso rápido e natural.


----------



## gvergara

Quanto à pronúncia do r afinal *de sílaba*, como se pronuncia no Rio e como se pronuncia no resto do pais? Por exemplo

Roberto= /xo'bɛxto/ ou /xo'bɛrto/?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Acho que, no Nordeste, no Norte e na maior parte  do Sudeste, o padrão é a pronúncia com as fricativas glotais  e [ɦ],  dependendo daquele mesmo tipo de interferência de sonoridade que  acontece com o _s_. 

porta - ['pɔhtɐ] surdas
corda - ['kɔɦdɐ] sonoras

E a pronúncia muda quando o erre é seguido de vogal.

por tudo - [pʊh 'tudʊ]
por você - [pʊɦ vo'se]
por isso - [pʊɾ 'isʊ]

Numa fala mais tensa, em vez das fricativas glotais, o falante pode usar as fricativas velares: ['pɔxtɐ], ['kɔɣdɐ].

Observo que alguns paulistas, como a Marília Gabriela e o William  Bonner, usam esse mesmo padrão. Mas  não sei se isso tem a ver com o fato de eles trabalharem na televisão ou  se existe mesmo algum dialeto em São Paulo com essa caraterística.

No Sul e na cidade de São Paulo, creio que o padrão seja a vibrante alveolar: ['pɔɾtɐ], ['kɔɾdɐ].

No  interior de São Paulo, Paraná e Sul de Minas, usa-se nessa posição o  chamado "erre caipira", que é a aproximante alveolar: ['pɔɹtɐ],  ['kɔɹdɐ]. Por ser essa a consoante também usada na língua inglesa,  muitos gringos acabam adotando essa variante quando aprendem o  português. 

Em Piracicaba (SP), o erre caipira é usado também no  ataque da sílaba, o que dá aos falantes das outras cidades do interior a  impressão de que o erre de lá é "mais puxado".

Piracicaba - ['piɹasikabɐ]

No  final de verbos e substantivos, acho que é comum em muitas (todas?)  regiões simplesmente deletar o erre, o que, contudo, não é um fenômeno  obrigatório. 

trabalhar - [tɾaba'ʎa(h)]
calor - [ka'lo(h)]

Até  pouco tempo, o padrão utilizado pelo William Bonner e a Fátima  Bernardes no Jornal Nacional era o do erre fricativo glotal. Com a  chegada da Patrícia Poeta, que é do Sul, ouve-se tanto Jo[ɦ]nal  Nacional, quando quem fala é o Bonner, quanto Jo[ɾ]nal Nacional, quando  quem fala é a Patrícia.


----------



## babyray

Ariel Knightly said:


> Está tudo explicado acima. O /i/ só é normalmente inserido em sílabas finais tônicas. Não acontece normalmente em sílabas não-finais; não acontece normalmente em sílabas átonas. No contexto de final de palavra acentuado, que é onde acontece a inserção, essa ditongação é muito comum e natural, seja no discurso lento, seja no discurso rápido e natural.



Muito obrigada pela sua reposta. Na verdade isso tudo é muito difícil para mim já que eu não estou acostumada a usar esses termos (tônico, átono) e agredeceria muito você se pudesse escrever uns exemplos para que eu possa entender. Aliás, a inserção do "s" acontece só com os substantivos e adjetivos? 

A propósito da pronunciação do "r", é correto dizer que no Rio tem um som de "r" francês"?

Desde já, obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:


> A propósito da pronunciação do "r", é correto dizer que no Rio tem um som de "r" francês"?


 Não.

_Rio _['*h*i.ju] (no Nordeste, MG, ES, Norte) ou ['*x*i.ju] (no resto do país)
(no Rio se pode ouvir as duas pronúncias)

_Barra _em português brasileiro soa como _Baja _em espanhol. 

O r francês é como pronunciam em Lisboa: _Rio/riu _['*R*iw] (*R* = vibrante múltipla uvular).

RIO = como '_he-you_ inglês mais ou menos


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Babyray, uma ferramenta que pode te ajudar bastante é a Wikipedia. Lá você tem a explicação e a gravação de cada um desses sons que eu mencionei acima. Aqui, por exemplo, você pode ouvir a fricativa glotal surda, que é a que normalmente usamos no Rio. Nosso erre tenso - que usamos quando estamos nervosos, por exemplo -, pronunciamos com a fricativa velar, que já é um pouco mais próxima do erre francês.

Quanto ao /S/ em final de sílaba, esses são alguns exemplos que eu posso te dar:

pôs - ['pojʃ] 
após - [a'pɔjʃ]
pés - ['pɛjʃ]
bebês - [be'bejʃ]
capuz - [ka'pujʃ]
rapaz - [ha'pajʃ]

Se o /S/ *não *estiver numa sílaba tônica - que é a sílaba forte, acentuada -, normalmente *não *há inserção do /i/.

obras - ['ɔbɾɐʃ] --> aqui a sílaba forte é ['ɔ-], e não [-bɾɐʃ]
carros - ['kaɦʊʃ] --> aqui a sílaba forte é ['ka-], e não [-ɦʊʃ]

Se o /S/ *não *estiver em final de palavra, normalmente *não *há inserção do /i/, independentemente de estar ou não em sílaba tônica.

peste - ['pɛʃtʃɪ]
pasta - ['paʃtɐ] 
bosta - ['bɔʃtɐ]
ostra - ['oʃtɾɐ]
músculo - ['muʃkulʊ]

Se você ainda não entendeu o que é uma sílaba tônica, pensa na palavra inglesa _habit_. Você diz HAbit ou haBIT? HAbit, certo? Isso porque a sílaba tônica é ['hæ-], e não [-bɪt].


----------



## babyray

Istriano said:


> Não.
> 
> _Rio _['*h*i.ju] (no Nordeste, MG, ES, Norte) ou ['*x*i.ju] (no resto do país)
> (no Rio se pode ouvir as duas pronúncias)
> 
> _Barra _em português brasileiro soa como _Baja _em espanhol.
> 
> O r francês é como pronunciam em Lisboa: _Rio/riu _['*R*iw] (*R* = vibrante múltipla uvular).
> 
> RIO = como '_he-you_ inglês mais ou menos



Perdão pela minha pergunta tão confusa. Queria saber se no sotaque carioca o "r" dentro de uma palavra como nos casos de "porta" e "carta" e ao final dos verbos, sustantivos e adjetivos tem o som do erre francês. Obrigada!


----------



## babyray

Ariel Knightly said:


> Babyray, uma ferramenta que pode te ajudar bastante é a Wikipedia. Lá você tem a explicação e a gravação de cada um desses sons que eu mencionei acima. Aqui, por exemplo, você pode ouvir a fricativa glotal surda, que é a que normalmente usamos no Rio. Nosso erre tenso - que usamos quando estamos nervosos, por exemplo -, pronunciamos com a fricativa velar, que já é um pouco mais próxima do erre francês.
> 
> Quanto ao /S/ em final de sílaba, esses são alguns exemplos que eu posso te dar:
> 
> pôs - ['pojʃ]
> após - [a'pɔjʃ]
> pés - ['pɛjʃ]
> bebês - [be'bejʃ]
> capuz - [ka'pujʃ]
> rapaz - [ha'pajʃ]
> 
> Se o /S/ *não *estiver numa sílaba tônica - que é a sílaba forte, acentuada -, normalmente *não *há inserção do /i/.
> 
> obras - ['ɔbɾɐʃ] --> aqui a sílaba forte é ['ɔ-], e não [-bɾɐʃ]
> carros - ['kaɦʊʃ] --> aqui a sílaba forte é ['ka-], e não [-ɦʊʃ]
> 
> Se o /S/ *não *estiver em final de palavra, normalmente *não *há inserção do /i/, independentemente de estar ou não em sílaba tônica.
> 
> peste - ['pɛʃtʃɪ]
> pasta - ['paʃtɐ]
> bosta - ['bɔʃtɐ]
> ostra - ['oʃtɾɐ]
> músculo - ['muʃkulʊ]
> 
> Se você ainda não entendeu o que é uma sílaba tônica, pensa na palavra inglesa _habit_. Você diz HAbit ou haBIT? HAbit, certo? Isso porque a sílaba tônica é ['hæ-], e não [-bɪt].



Um grande obrigada pela sua explicação perfeita! A Wikipedia também foi útil. Agora entendo perfeitamente que a sílaba tônica é a que leva acento, seja  gráfico, seja uma pronunciação mais forte. Você explicou-me que se o "s" não estiver numa sílaba tônica ou em final do palavra a inserção do "s" não acontece. Mas há algumas excepções? Por favor, seria possível para você escrevê-las? 

Muito obrigada de antemão!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

babyray said:


> Você explicou-me que se o "s" não estiver numa sílaba tônica ou em final do palavra a inserção do "s" não acontece.


O que não acontece é a inserção do /i/. 


			
				babyray said:
			
		

> Mas há algumas excepções?


Acho que não.


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:
			
		

> Mas há algumas excepções?



Sim


*mas *(com o i de apoio) = porém
*más *(normalmente sem o i de apoio) = plural de má  (_as más línguas_)

Eu pronuncio:
*gás *[ga_i_s] _n_
*más *[ma:s] (sem o i de apoio) _adj_
*mas *[ma_i_s] (com o i de apoio) _conj_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

É verdade. Eu também sigo esse padrão. Será que essa é a única exceção? Por que será que em _más _não acontece a inserção do /i/?


----------



## babyray

Istriano said:


> Sim
> 
> 
> *mas *(com o i de apoio) = porém
> *más *(normalmente sem o i de apoio) = plural de má (_as más línguas_)
> 
> Eu pronuncio:
> *gás *[ga_i_s] _n_
> *más *[ma:s] (sem o i de apoio) _adj_
> *mas *[ma_i_s] (com o i de apoio) _conj_



Muito obrigada!


----------



## babyray

Ariel Knightly said:


> É verdade. Eu também sigo esse padrão. Será que essa é a única exceção? Por que será que em _más _não acontece a inserção do /i/?



Talvez para que seja mais fácil diferenciá-lo de "mas"? 
Gostaria de saber se nos artigos "as" e "os" é possível usar o i de apoio o não. Aliás, na palavra "horas" a sílaba tônica é "ho" e não "ras", então não há o i de apoio, certo?

Obrigada desde já!


----------



## uchi.m

Como vocês no Rio pronunciam _pás_, aquelas de cavocar a areia da praia? [pajʃ] ou [paʃ]? É que nem _paz _[pajʃ]?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Como vocês no Rio pronunciam _pás_, aquelas de cavocar a areia da praia? [pajʃ] ou [paʃ]? É que nem _paz _[pajʃ]?


Agora já não sei dizer. Não estou mais conseguindo pronunciar essas palavras com naturalidade. 

A propósito, a Babyray descobriu mais um contexto em que ocorre a inserção do /i/:

horas - ['ɔɾɐʃ] 
horas são - ['ɔɾaɪ̯'sɐ̃ʊ̯̃] 
gatos - ['gatʊʃ]
gatos são - ['gatuɪ̯'sɐ̃ʊ̯̃]

Isso também acontece nos outros dialetos?


----------



## Istriano

Não, no dialeto soteropolitano: _gatos são_ ['gatu'são].
No entanto, pode se ouvir *sexta *[sejʃta], mas acho que isso se deve à neutralização de ê/êi diante x, j: beijo/bêjo ~ carangueijo/caranguêjo, pêxe/peixe ~ sexta/seixta (essa última pronúncia na fala de pessoas que não pronunciam sexta: _sêçta _que também é possível em Salvador).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Não, no dialeto soteropolitano: _gatos são_ ['gatu'são].


Então em Salvador _horas são _teria a mesma pronúncia de _oração_?


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Então em Salvador _horas são _teria a mesma pronúncia de _oração_?



Depende, nem todo mundo pronuncia_ óração, córação.._.Há gente que fecha a vogal _ôração, côração_.


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

Istriano said:


> Não.
> 
> _Rio _['*h*i.ju] (no Nordeste, MG, ES, Norte) ou ['*x*i.ju] (no resto do país)
> (no Rio se pode ouvir as duas pronúncias)
> 
> _Barra _em português brasileiro soa como _Baja _em espanhol.
> 
> O r francês é como pronunciam em Lisboa: _Rio/riu _['*R*iw] (*R* = vibrante múltipla uvular).
> 
> RIO = como '_he-you_ inglês mais ou menos



Sei que já faz um tempinho mas lá vou eu.

Isso é  incrivelmente a coisa mais absurda que já li sobre meu dialeto em toda a  minha vida (muito além sobre a palatalização da sibilante coda ser  anormal, feia ou incorreta, muito além de dizerem que nossas consoantes  pós-alveolares não são alveolo-palatais como as catalãs ou japonesas e  sim palato-alveolares velarizadas labializadas como as inglesas, muito  além dos paulistas que ficam acusando-nos do traço anormal *deles*  - ditongação excessiva -, muito além de dizerem que nós fechamos [e] e  [o] em ambiente átono como os sulistas e paulistas ao invés de deixarem  eles médios como os equivalentes espanhóis ou japoneses, muito além de  dizerem que nosso /l/ é claro, ao invés de velarizado ou faringealizado,  inclusive antes da vogal _), tanto que criei uma conta só para  corrigir este erro. A pronúncia "pan-fluminense" é geralmente  não-uvular-sonora no Distrito Federal, em Santa Catarina, na zona da  Mata de Minas Gerais e no Espírito Santo, mas ela é *predominantemente* uvular na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.

A  minha pronúncia (Niterói de 1 a 5 anos, mãe carioca, bacharel, classe  média, pai carioca, ensino médio, intelectual de esquerda, avó paterna  carioca, bisavó carioca filha e esposa de português, Nova Iguaçu 5 a 11  anos, avó materna de Cachoeiro do Itapemirim-ES, porém moradora do Rio  de Janeiro desde os 9 anos, Rio de Janeiro 12 a 14 anos, pai carioca,  bacharel, classe média, madrasta carioca, idem, Nova Iguaçu 14-hoje, mãe  carioca) tipicamente alterna fricativa sonora, vibrante múltipla e  fricative surda (nessa ordem) tanto velar quanto uvular (sim, eu faço  uma vibrante velar com certa naturalidade, como quase todos na minha  família, devo dizer que se pudesse não faria porque soa feio riaria),  embora eu tenha aproximante/fricativa faríngea em marca e armário,  transição glotal em rápido, meSmo e hashi, aproximante retroflexa  velarizada em marketing e Mario Kart e tepe em por quê e sem vergonha.
No caso de Rio de Janeiro, eu uso 1 - fricativa sonora uvular 2 - vibrante múltipla velar 3 - vibrante múltipla uvular

Na  página de Juiz de Fora da Desciclopédia podemos ver que os mineiros  revoltz com o sotaque, dentre outras características fluminenses, cujo  "erre é pronunciado como se a pessoa estivesse escarrando". É bem o som  de uma vibrante múltipla uvular ou velar faringealizada, e isso num  lugar remoto e exposto a um dialeto que não é o nosso. Na capital nosso  erre é vibrante mais vezes que o lisboeta e que o parisiense. E eu  acharia lindo não apenas que nós falantes de línguas europeias  inovativas passássemos a ter orgulho do mais bonito dentre os erres  guturais, como os falantes das línguas conservadoras (resto do  Mediterrâneo e Leste Europeu) passassem a usá-lo também.

Mas infelizmente, como natural para toda líquida que as vibrantes são, elas tendem a se vocalizarem (daí as pronúncias [u̯ ~ ʊ̯] - vogais /u/ e /i/ tem como alófonos [ʊ] and [ɪ] apenas em dialetos meridio-ocidentais, como o de São Paulo, então acredito que no Rio usemos apenas [u̯] - para o /l/, o ieísmo e o erre caipira, que se trata de uma semivogal  roticizada) ou à fortição consonantalizante, óbvia pelo uso de fricativas no  português que substituíram as antigas vibrantes tanto no ataque quanto  na coda. Sei que isso é natural da evolução e que nenhuma língua ou  dialeto é inferior ou superior, mas eu realmente gostaria da boa e velha  pronúncia portuguesa (exceto o /l/ pois é muito imprático), quando faço  tepe no coda perguntam se estou querendo imitar gauchês ou castelhano.

Lembrando  que isso não é uma batalha ideológica. Falantes de dialetos que não  usam esse som geralmente o detestam, já vi até comentários xenófobos de  brasileiros com síndrome de vira-lata sobre esse som visto como  estereotipicamente europeu. Parece o mesmo que o MALDITO yeísmo do  francês e do espanhol (meu nome tem um lh, então sinto-me pessoalmente  atacado hehe), tão logo os valores antigos se vão, os indicadores de  elite, sejam eles belos ou não, tornam-se odiados. Eu sou anarquista de  esquerda, mas eu amo pronúncias e músicas clássicas, acho palidez uma  característica muito mais bonita que bronzeamento (ruivos e ruivas *o*),  entre outras coisas, mas gente muito mais conservadora e beata que eu  iria querer me chamar de nazista por ter esse tipo de opinião, aqui no  Brasil como em tantos outros lugares de fato politicamente correto causa  uma censura muito forte (vejam bem que não sou oposto a combater  linguagem ofensiva, intimidadora e opressiva, sequer sou contra o  banimento de discurso de ódio). Triste!_


----------



## Alandria

makoto e toshio no rio said:


> Sei que já faz um tempinho mas lá vou eu.
> 
> Isso é incrivelmente a coisa mais absurda que já li sobre meu dialeto em toda a minha vida (muito além sobre a palatalização da sibilante coda ser anormal, feia ou incorreta, muito além de dizerem que nossas consoantes pós-alveolares não são alveolo-palatais como as catalãs ou japonesas e sim palato-alveolares velarizadas labializadas como as inglesas, muito além dos paulistas que ficam acusando-nos do traço anormal *deles* - ditongação excessiva -, muito além de dizerem que nós fechamos [e] e [o] em ambiente átono como os sulistas e paulistas ao invés de deixarem eles médios como os equivalentes espanhóis ou japoneses, muito além de dizerem que nosso /l/ é claro, ao invés de velarizado ou faringealizado, inclusive antes da vogal _), tanto que criei uma conta só para corrigir este erro. A pronúncia "pan-fluminense" é geralmente não-uvular-sonora no Distrito Federal, em Santa Catarina, na zona da Mata de Minas Gerais e no Espírito Santo, mas ela é *predominantemente* uvular na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
> _


_

Prepare-se para ser chamado de "português" por uma pessoa neste tópico... 



ISTRIANO said:



			...
		
Click to expand...


Amigo, até onde eu sei, os baianos são os que mais abrem as vogais pretônicas e postônicas finais (exceto "e" e "u"). "SÍMBOLO" e "TERRÍVEL" (sufixo VEL aberto no sotaque baiano)

Pronuncio BEBÊS e JESUZ sem a vogal i de apoio, porém concordo com você nos outros exemplos que você deu sobre os dialetos do ES e Brasília. É "mêis", "feiz", "faiz", atraiz" mesmo. 

O que nos diferencia dos cariocas e paulistas é que não temos essa excessiva ditongação nas nasais. Dizemos "bom" e "pronto" sem u de apoio, e "mente" sem o i de apoio, diferente dos cariocas e paulistanos._


----------



## Alandria

(deletar msg, conseguir editar anterior)


----------

